# Pair of TC Sounds 5200 15"



## the_dealer (Apr 18, 2013)

Not mine, but they would be if I had the money. Thought maybe some of you guys would be interested in these. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252601386252&alt=web 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

